# 420 irs stuck in 1st gear



## JGBigBear (Dec 8, 2009)

my buddy just got a 420 irs automatic and everything was fine...he got a clutch kit for it and installed it himself...after putting everything together he started it up and it was in first gear...when he takes off it will shift to second and back into first...took apart and put back together three times..no luck...any ideas?


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

Must be something you fellas are not doing correctly. I personally dont have much experience on the 420 Irs because it is so new but if it worked before you put the clutch kit in then it should work now if it was put back together correctly. I have found that the HONDA manuels are the best for a man wanting to work on his own stuff.


----------



## yeknom (Jul 21, 2011)

JGBigBear said:


> my buddy just got a 420 irs automatic and everything was fine...he got a clutch kit for it and installed it himself...after putting everything together he started it up and it was in first gear...when he takes off it will shift to second and back into first...took apart and put back together three times..no luck...any ideas?


I know it's a little late but I had the same problem. Did you get it worked out?


----------



## honda maniac (Jun 17, 2010)

some say the clutch kits wont work in them but i have one in mine and it works fine


----------

